# How was your weekend ?



## Noxx (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know if you had a good week-end or not, but in mine, I broke 3 glass vessels :
-1 Buchner funnel
-1 Filtering erlenmeyer (1000ml) I was using it for the first time lol.

And a distilling flask a few minutes ago. I used it only two times 

I also managed to cut myself with the broken glass...

I guess we learn from our mistakes.

BUT, I learned how not to overshoot with nitric acid. Since I now make my own (with the distilling flask I just broke), I have good quality reagent. This way I don't get a salt while making AR (KCl).

The gold I refined using my new nitric acid seems very pure. I did not use any urea this time, I also learned how to boil down AR without spattering. 


Now, what about yours ?


----------



## Shecker (Jul 14, 2008)

Sorry Noxx. Been there, done that. But this week end I made some lite rose red rhodium (hope it is rhodium). About 4-5 ounces of it.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 14, 2008)

Noxx,

The Blue Angels air show was in town this weekend so I didn't get much done with the relatives in town and such.

Friday I had a beaker break while I was drying it and managed to get a small paper cut in between my thumb and fore finger. It's already healed and I'm fine.

Steve


----------



## Noxx (Jul 14, 2008)

I managed to miss the air show a few weeks ago. It was the last air show in Quebec city...

Here's a picture I took yesterday.

[IMG:1600:1200]http://i33.tinypic.com/169oo0o.jpg[/img]


----------



## markqf1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice pile of mud!  
Nice scales too!

Nothing broken or lost this weekend except maybe a little time.

This filtration problem is killing me, time wise.

Mark


----------



## Seamus (Sep 17, 2008)

Got a bucket of black sand. Lots of flakes with a couple tiny pickers. I'm happy as a kid in a candy store. How about you?


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 17, 2008)

Noxx said:


> I did not use any urea this time, I also learned how to boil down AR without spattering.



That deserves my respect.

Harold


----------



## viacin (Oct 20, 2008)

Noxx, those pictures are inspiring. Makes a man wish for more scrap to recycle. 

my weekend was spent wishing and waiting. I was going to make my first batch of nitirc, but fate had other plans. First, my sodium nitrate didn't arive till saturday night by fedex... and then it rained. Sunday was the coldest day we have had since febuary, and the 30mph wind gusts convinced me to delay my plans till this weekend. OOh, how I cannot wait, the suspense is making me nervous. Assuming I am alive and well, I will post my sucess/failure.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 20, 2008)

You'll see, it's not difficult to make dangerous nitric acid lol !

Nitric acid can be handled safely if you do not dip your bare hands in.
Just be cautious for spills on you and fumes when you dissolve metals.


----------



## viacin (Oct 20, 2008)

eeh, I'm not too teribly worried. It's just unnerving not knowing how careful to be. Once I see what they really do, I'll feel better. The sulfuric worries me the most. Maybe I should do a hotdog test to them if I get bored. See which acid can disolve a hotdog the fastest. lol.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 20, 2008)

I'd bet on Sulfuric. 

I fear Sulfuric Acid the most as well.


----------



## butcher (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry about the glass , but happy bout your nitric, been huntin no luck yet, but enjoyed myself, and getting more firewood, dont need it now but can sell it if things get worse. been seperating PbCl & AgCl.


----------

